# Need help!



## Feliks Karp (15/6/16)

A month ago or so I built my first little micro coil, was so proud of myself...now I'm addicted and obsessed with coils. Just about every day I have to fight the need to try a different ID, different wrap amount, combination of wires...will this ever end?  Will I ever be satisfied?

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## BumbleBee (15/6/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> A month ago or so I built my first little micro coil, was so proud of myself...now I'm addicted and obsessed with coils. Just about every day I have to fight the need to try a different ID, different wrap amount, combination of wires...will this ever end?  Will I ever be satisfied?


hehe, this too shall pass

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (15/6/16)

BumbleBee said:


> hehe, this too shall pass


...eventually

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/6/16)

BumbleBee said:


> ...eventually


on second thought.... nope, it never ends

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (15/6/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> A month ago or so I built my first little micro coil, was so proud of myself...now I'm addicted and obsessed with coils. Just about every day I have to fight the need to try a different ID, different wrap amount, combination of wires...will this ever end?  Will I ever be satisfied?



Will pass 
I was the same but once you find that build that ticks all the boxes for you, you'll be settled

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Modulas (15/6/16)

Took me about a month to settle down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (15/6/16)

Lol, I'm at that point where I vape biltong coils because I'm too lazy to build. I try to clean off my builds (dry burn) and just rewick. I have a vape stand full of atties and tanks where some are waiting months to be rebuilt. I've even reverted to using an SMPL with a stubby tank or RDA with a simple 5wrap build. In the beginning, I couldnt get enough of the fancy builds, but I've settled down now haha. For me, extravagent is dual 10wraps 26g build in the RDA's that I use on the noisy cricket.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (15/6/16)

Biltong coils my sides...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (15/6/16)

Cespian said:


> Lol, I'm at that point where I vape biltong coils because I'm too lazy to build. I try to clean off my builds (dry burn) and just rewick. I have a vape stand full of atties and tanks where some are waiting months to be rebuilt. I've even reverted to using an SMPL with a stubby tank or RDA with a simple 5wrap build. In the beginning, I couldnt get enough of the fancy builds, but I've settled down now haha. For me, extravagent is dual 10wraps 26g build in the RDA's that I use on the noisy cricket.


Lol....biltong coils.
I'm the same, just a quick dry burn & rewick then I'm off to the races.
I'm mainly on Claptons and they tend to flame up a bit when dry burning, no biggie though, it's normal - Just ask @Lord Vetinari ......kidding

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (15/6/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> A month ago or so I built my first little micro coil, was so proud of myself...now I'm addicted and obsessed with coils. Just about every day I have to fight the need to try a different ID, different wrap amount, combination of wires...will this ever end?  Will I ever be satisfied?



I hear you @Feliks Karp !
Same for me.
Been experimenting for about 2 years 

First it was the mini Protank 2. Cant believe that was one of my first rebuildables. Lol, couldnt see anything, it was so small. Ask @BhavZ

Then after several devices it was the RM2 on the Reo. I have built so many different coils varying just about everything. Spaced, compressed, ID, ribbon wire, normal wire, twisted, high up, low down. Lots of note taking. Lots of ideas in the shower or before bed and getting up to go try it....

Admittedly, these days I have my favourite coils for my main devices so i dont build daily. But every now and then out comes the coil notebook for some more testing. Recently it was the "new" Ni80 wire. First 26g but i got 28g this last weekend, so I have more coiling in store soon...

Nah, it never ends

My advice to you is to keep detailed notes of each coil, take a pic and write down initial impressions and impressions after a day or two. Get your winner setup for your device. And tweak it carefully and slowly. I see too many folk chasing new devices and not perfecting the coil...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Greyz (15/6/16)

It never ends @Feliks Karp, even after you found your ideal build for your tank. You will buy a new tank and then the hunt for the perfect build will start all over. 
Then you get a new mod and again your chasing the perfect build. So long as CUD, FOMO and GAS are around it wont stop

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

